# Blacktop hgh



## bigdv (Oct 15, 2011)

There was a guy selling blacktop hgh on here I cant remember who
Can anyone point me in the right direction or pm me


----------



## brundel (Oct 15, 2011)

He is gone. I wouldnt hold my breath on getting those.
I think the only person who actually got any was me.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 15, 2011)

wow that was fast..lame


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

that was the contest guy right? u knew from the first contest he was gonna flop


----------



## the_predator (Oct 15, 2011)

Brundel...were the blacktops good?(in case they ever become available again)


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

He posted one of the most idiotic contests I've heard of, it was "can you guess the name of my dog"


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2011)

Same as all other China tops HGH...blue,red,yellow,green...You never know what you got and its always UGL HGH...


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Same as all other China tops HGH...blue,red,yellow,green...You never know what you got and its always UGL HGH...



Oh shocker, wp bashing anything that's not made in thailand fda.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Oh shocker, wp bashing anything that's not made in thailand fda.



Yea, imagine that!


----------



## mucsea (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd estimate 90% of all HGH is fake...


----------



## brundel (Oct 16, 2011)

I never used them.
I still have em but I dont really need em so I probably will just let my gf use em.


----------



## brundel (Nov 26, 2011)

For the record I used the black tops and they were excellent.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 26, 2011)

mucsea said:


> I'd estimate 90% of all HGH is fake...


 where are you getting these numbers bro? just curious lol


----------



## brundel (Nov 26, 2011)

Its impossible that 90% of ALL hgh is fake.
Alot of the generic blues are fake sure.
The black tops were questionable till I ran em.

I have a script for hgh....100% of its real. HG pharm grade hgh is more than 10% or the total I would imagine making the 90% not possible.
ALso some of the blue tops are very good.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 26, 2011)

That 90% estimate is what I call talking out of your ass. Lol


----------



## Thresh (Nov 26, 2011)

Why do people care so much what color top it is? I have a few different colored tops I can put it on any vial you want.


----------



## brundel (Nov 26, 2011)

Its HGH. Most generic HGH have blue tops. Some are yellow or red but most are blue.
These were black and the point was he claimed they were 5mg instead of 3.3mg.
After using them....I believe him. 3 iu a day had me pretty tired and hands were swollen. I slept like a baby when usually I do not.
All good signs. Most of which I would expect at maybe 5-6iu. so....they were likely overdosed. 
Im use to real pharm grade hgh. I have a script so I can easily compare. it was comparable or stronger than my pharm grade.
Better....I dont know.


----------



## brundel (Nov 26, 2011)

EIther way the guy is gone. And his hgh was way overpriced....even if they were overdosed.
For the price of one kit you could get 2 of any other blue top. 
So...his were 5mg?
2x 1 of the normal ones are 6.6 so your better off buying the normal ones anyways.


----------



## Thresh (Nov 26, 2011)

brundel said:


> Its HGH. Most generic HGH have blue tops. Some are yellow or red but most are blue.
> These were black and the point was he claimed they were 5mg instead of 3.3mg.
> After using them....I believe him. 3 iu a day had me pretty tired and hands were swollen. I slept like a baby when usually I do not.
> All good signs. Most of which I would expect at maybe 5-6iu. so....they were likely overdosed.
> ...



Starting to make sense now, nice info!


----------



## Mooksman (Nov 26, 2011)

Khan


----------



## aseadweller (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know who posted... But these at $130 are the best deal out! 

<a href="https://www.1napsgear.org/product_info.php?ref=3244&products_id=7807&affiliate_banner_id=1" target="_blank">HGH 191aa - Black Tops (1 kit / 100iu)</a>

If if you want to check labs, there is a link beside them.


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 23, 2014)

mucsea said:


> I'd estimate 90% of all HGH is fake...


----------

